# Weird behavior of NFS

## jwezel

I have a few mounts against a NAS NFS which becomes dysfunctional exactly 15 minutes after the mount.

On another sytem, the same mounts do not get dysfunctional (only to make sure the problem is not on the NAS).

The only significant difference between the two systems is, the one breaking after 15 minutes is a 64-bit whereas the good one is a 32-bit.

The symptom is, after 15 minutes accessing the network drive yields a Permission denied error, like:

```

~ # mount -a -t nfs;date -Iseconds;while cat /mnt/Qmultimedia/Music/Meditationen/Atemuebung.mp3 > /dev/null ; do sleep 1 ; done ; date -Iseconds

2013-02-13T17:56:44+0100

cat: /mnt/Qmultimedia/Music/Meditationen/Atemuebung.mp3: Permission denied

2013-02-13T18:11:46+0100

```

Then

```

~ # df -h

df: '/mnt/Backup': Permission denied

df: '/mnt/Documents': Permission denied

df: '/mnt/Public': Permission denied

df: '/mnt/Qdownload': Permission denied

df: '/mnt/Qmultimedia': Permission denied

df: '/mnt/Qrecordings': Permission denied

df: '/mnt/Qusb': Permission denied

df: '/mnt/Qweb': Permission denied

df: '/mnt/Scanned': Permission denied

```

and

```

starfish ~ # ll /mnt/

ls: cannot access /mnt/Qdownload: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /mnt/Qusb: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /mnt/Qrecordings: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /mnt/Scanned: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /mnt/Backup: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /mnt/Documents: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /mnt/Public: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /mnt/Qmultimedia: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /mnt/Qweb: Permission denied

total 4

d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Backup/

d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Documents/

d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Public/

d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Qdownload/

d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Qmultimedia/

d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Qrecordings/

d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Qusb/

d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Qweb/

d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ? Scanned/

```

Is there a known bug in 64-bit NFS? What else could be wrong?

----------

## Hu

Mounting NFS from 64-bit clients works fine for many people, including me.  In my case, both the client and server are modern Linux systems, not special purpose devices.  What is the name and version of your NAS?

----------

## jwezel

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Mounting NFS from 64-bit clients works fine for many people, including me.  In my case, both the client and server are modern Linux systems, not special purpose devices.  What is the name and version of your NAS?

 

It's a QNAP TS-109 Pro, runnging for years without problems.

```

[~] # uname -a

Linux storage 2.6.12.6-arm1 #1 Sun Sep 18 01:42:37 CST 2011 armv5tejl unknown

```

----------

